# همساااات طفل لأمة ...



## وليم تل (20 مايو 2008)

همساااات طفل لأمة ...


- أرجوك يا أمي لا تفسديني بالدلال وإعطائي كل ما أطلب من لعب أو طعام أو مال .

- أرجوك يا أمي لا ترهقي أعصابي بالإهمال أو تتركينني أصرخ وأتألم فوق الاحتمال .

- كوني حازمة معي ، فالحزم مفيد والتردد رديء ، فإن قلت لا فاجعليها لا ، وإن قلت نعم فاجعليها نعم حتى أشعر بالأمان والثقة .

- لا تتركيني أصنع أشياء رديئة وأعتاد عليها ، فالمرء هو نتاج عاداته .

- لا تهينني أمام الغرباء والأقرباء إن أخطأت ، فالنصيحة في السر أفضل 
.
- لا تجعليني أشعر أن أخطائي لا تغتفر ؛ لأن ذلك يضيق على وسع الحياة .

- لا تكثري في لومي وسبي ، فأنا حينئذٍ سأصم أذني .

- حاوريني إذا استفسرت ، وأجيبيني إذا سألت ، حتى نتصادق دومـًا ولا أبحث عن بديل .

- لا تقولي إنك لا تخطئين ؛ لأنني إذا صدقتك وأخطأتِ فقدت الثقة بك ؛ لأني سأصدم وأكتشف حقيقتك .

- اقبلي عذري إذا تأسفت ، واغفري لي إذا أخطأت ، حتى أتعلم فضيلة التسامح .

- لا تنسي أن الحب أفعال وليس أقوال ، وكلما حسن فعلك زاد حبي لك وللناس .- أعطيني الأمان ، أعطيني الحنان ، أكون لك خير الأنام .

- علميني آداب الطعام حتى يثني عليَّ الضيوف ، ويقولون : يا لها من أم عظيمة أحسنت الأدب .

- علميني احترام الناس وخاصة الجيران والكبار .

- علميني متى أقول من فضلك ، إذا أردت شيئـًا من إنسان أو لو سمحت ؟ وإن قدم لي أحد شيئـًا أحبه أقول له : شكرًا .

- علميني أن أعترف بخطئي مع الآخرين ، وأقول : آسف لقد أخطأت .

- أمي .. أنا مقلد لك ولأبي ، سأحاكي فعلكما قبل قولكما .

- علميني الحب والحنان والرحمة ومبدأ العطاء دون مقابل.

- علميني الصلاة والتعود على الذهاب للكنيسة- بالترغيب لأرضاء ربى لا بالترهيب والعقاب .

- قدريني معنويـًا إن أحسنت أو أكلت ، ولا ترشيني ماديـًا إن غضبت أو عن الطعام امتنعت ، فالتربية تحتاج إلى وعي وحكمة .

- علميني آداب الاستئذان معكم في البيت .

- علميني كيف أعبر الطريق وانظر إلى اليمين واليسار ، وأفهم معنى ضوء الإشارة ، فالأحمر معناه قف ، والأصفر معناه استعد ، والأخضر معناه سر .

- إذا وجدتيني مصرًا على أخذ لعبة طفل منه في سنوات عمر الأولى لأني أحب ذلك ، فقولي لي : الآن ما رأيك فيها ، إنها حقـًا جميلة .. دعها الآن ، وهيا نذهب لنشتري بعض الحاجيات ، أو نلعب بلعبة أخرى ، وأغريني بالذهاب أو اللعب بشيءٍ آخر ، حينئذٍ سأدع للطفل لعبته ولا أصرخ ولا أعاند .

- اشغلوني بشيء حتى لا أشغلكم

ودمتم بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

ميرسي يا وليم علي همسات الطفل الرائعه المعني
بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع
ربنا يبارك يا زعيمي​


----------



## candy shop (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

ايه الرووووووووووووووووعه دى يا وليم

ده مش جديد عليك

موضوع رائع كالعاده

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## وليم تل (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

الروعة من روعتك 
نيفين رمزى
ومرورك العطر
ونورتى صفحتى يا غالية
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

الروعة من روعتك
كاندى
ومرورك العطر
ونورتى صفحتى يا غالية
مودتى​


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

*همسات فى منتهى الروعة يا وليم *
*انا بشكرك عليها*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 مايو 2008)

*10/10*

ممتاز جدا
موضوع فعلا اكثر من رائع يا ويليم 
دى مش مجرد كلمات, دى قوانين وتعاليم ووصايا لازم كل ام تسمعها وتفهمها وتنفذها 
لو حصل ان فية ام استطاعت تنفيذ كل هذة الوصايا هينتج انسان مميز جدا وفى منتهى الروعة


 - لا تتركيني أصنع أشياء رديئة وأعتاد عليها ، فالمرء هو نتاج عاداته .

عاوز اضيف :
المرء هو نتاج برمجته الاولى او تربيته منذ الصغر التى كونت عاداته وفكره واعتقاده التى يخرج بها هذا الانسان الى المجتمع

لو كل ام اخدت الوصايا الموجودة فى الموضوع دا بشكل جدى وحاولت تنفذها, هنبقى مجتمع مثالى


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

الروعة من روعتك
جوجو 
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

الروعة من روعتك
اكستريم وبمرورك العطر وافادتك الجميلة
مودتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

همسات رائعه يا زعيم
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

راااااااااااااائع ياوليم 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

الروعة من روعتك
نيفين ثروت
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

الروعة من روعتك
كوكومان
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## الحانوتى (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

موضوع جميل وروعه يا وليم
مش جديد عليك
ديما تكتب موضيع كلها فرح ورجاء 
صليلى​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

شكرا الحانوتى
على ذوقك وتشجيعك
وحقا الروعة من روعتك
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2008)

همسات فى منتهى الروعة ياوليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

*موضوع جميل وشكراً لتعب محيتك
وربنا يعوضك وتكتب احلى واحلى​*


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

الروعة من روعتك
هابى انجل
بمرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: همساااات طفل لأمة ...*

حقا انت الاجمل
الحانوتى
بمرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------

